# ,  / > Ten-Tec >  TEN-TEC 588 OMNI VII

## DRUID 3

,  -,    ARRL  OMNI VII.    ,      PDF .

----------


## DRUID 3

> ,     - OMNI VII :-)


 !  .

----------

